# Super Heterodyne Receiver



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2020)

This thing is nuts, just insanity. I found myself making a ton of lazer like sounds hence the painting. This is a bare enclosure painted with a mix of acrylic and enamel paint, this is actually the last time I use enamel paint for any brush work. Just realized how blurry that second picture is, pure stock nothing special.


----------



## chongmagic (May 21, 2020)

Looks great as always, love the hand painted enclosure. You definitely have talent!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great as always, love the hand painted enclosure. You definitely have talent!



Awe man, thanks! I think it just comes down to repetition and failure. My first paintings are really not great and now they are getting to a place I really like them.


----------



## cooder (May 23, 2020)

Excellent and what a cool robot!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 24, 2020)

Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Barry (May 25, 2020)

Nice build, really dig your artwork!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 25, 2020)

Thank you all for the kind words, I really appreciate it!


----------

